# Phenolic surfaced baltic birch outfeed table top



## psient (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone using phenolic faced plywood for their router table, table saw outfeed table or any other machine table?
I'm having a heck of a time resourcing a 4X8X3/4" sheet. I'd like to use it but here in the LA basin, no one has it.

Jon


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Far West Plywood

1 818 885 1511

Ask for Jim


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Jon,

See my comments in your other posting.

Cheers!


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I thought Phenolic plywood was a process, not a laminate. It is put under high pressure while the glues dry.

I think any kind of melamine would be fine to laminate over a birch plywood for a smooth and flat surface.

That is what I do.

I have seen it sold in smaller sheets through Rockler.


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

My table saw out feed table is 3/4 Birch cabinet ply, but not BB. The frame under it is also cabinet ply. It has two 1 1/2" square folding poplar legs and is hinged off of the back end of the Unisaw. I built it about 10 years ago with the plan to put laminate on it, but never have. Maybe someday I will, but, for now, it's just bare wood, and it works just fine.

Charley


----------



## psient (Jan 25, 2012)

> I thought Phenolic plywood was a process, not a laminate. It is put under high pressure while the glues dry.
> 
> I think any kind of melamine would be fine to laminate over a birch plywood for a smooth and flat surface.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. I have seen small pieces sold at many different woodworking suppliers. I am looking for a full sheet.


----------

